# Übergänge in Sony Vegas



## Gwodomorr (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ist zwar vielleicht etwas großes Geschütz, aber ich möchte gern eine Photoslideshow mit Vegas machen und das ganze hinterher als Video rendern, um es in eine Video DVD einzubetten und diese zu brennen. Wenn ich meine 2469 Photos (es sind viele) einfüge, dann klebt er die alle schön hintereinander. Ich würde aber gerne einen Crossfade-Übergang von 2 Sekunden und eine Anzeigedauer von 5 Sekunden für alle Bilder zentral einstellen können, als das bei jedem einzeln tun zu müssen. 

Hat jemand eine Ahnung von euch?
Danke schonmal
Gwodomorr


----------



## rflx (18. Mai 2005)

hallo

Muss es wirklich in Sony Vegas sein?

Sonst würde ich ein anderes Programm nehmen, der speziell für das gemacht ist. Es gibt sicher free- oder shareware
wo man so etwas (photoslideshow) machen kann..

Gruss rflx


----------

